# Flash Drive



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Can I send pics on flash drive to email?


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes, you can send them as attachments on a regular email. Open your email client, click on the paperclip and navigate to the pic on the drive from your computer or tablet. Select it and it'll go out as long as it's within the limitations that your email provider has set.

Send 1 at a time or you might run into the limits.

If one's too big, you can try a different email provider like gmail.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mvick said:


> Can I send pics on flash drive to email?


 You may not be able to right click on send it to E Mail, but you can have a e mail page open, and then 'Drag and Drop' it on the e mail. and then send it.


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

When you save pictures to a flash drive if it is plugged into a usb port when you click the browse attachments option in your email options it will give the option to select the removable flash drive same as the programs allow you to select the pictures on your hard drive C:, DVD D: or E: drive or if you had an older model with 3.5 hard body floppy as the A: drive.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I forgot that method, but yes that is another way, probably the better option also as you get to see and choose any picture.


----------

